# Talk about a pain in the neck!



## celtic_crippler (Oct 23, 2009)

I've just been informed that a recent MRI shows I have multiple cervical accumulation of osteophytes...

In other words I have calcification of ligaments in between my vertabrea with chronic inflamation and disc bulges... (see what things like football, the military, and martial arts will get you in the long run? LOL) 

I've been refered to an Ortho but I was wondering if anyone else has had these issues and if so how did it turn out? 

What manner of therapy did you use? 

I'm concerned they'll try to convince me to undergo a fusion and I'm really not down with that. 

If anyone can throw some suggestions my way that don't involve surgery I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your pain, I cannot give any advice except follow doctors orders.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2009)

Get several opinions before you consider doing anything.


----------



## MJS (Oct 23, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I've just been informed that a recent MRI shows I have multiple cervical accumulation of osteophytes...
> 
> In other words I have calcification of ligaments in between my vertabrea with chronic inflamation and disc bulges... (see what things like football, the military, and martial arts will get you in the long run? LOL)
> 
> ...


 
I'm no medical expert, but is this something that a chiropractor might be able to help you with?  If so, that may be a better route that surgery.


----------



## xJOHNx (Oct 23, 2009)

Are these osteophytes coming from your vertebrae or from your ligaments?

from 45+ it is normal to have osteophytes on your vertebrae.. on ligaments never. 

I don't see a medical reason why they should fuse vertebrae (let alone cervical vertebrae..). Better go see a doctor and a second opinion. Maybe check for rheumatics, some of them cause bony spurs on ligaments..

Good luck and get well soon!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 23, 2009)

xJOHNx said:


> Are these osteophytes coming from your vertebrae or from your ligaments?
> 
> from 45+ it is normal to have osteophytes on your vertebrae.. on ligaments never.
> 
> ...


 
I see the specialist soon, but from what the family doc said I have calcification of the ligaments between the vertabrae, bulging discs and spurs...all on the inside which is putting pressure on a nerve that causes my right hand to go numb. 

...does that sound bad? 

Oh yeah, and my neck hurts. LOL


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 24, 2009)

My neck is severelty out of alignment...this leads to frequent nerve pinches that make aprts of my hand numb at times.  I used a conbination of PT and chiro (I get adjusted once a week)...as well as traction to relieve the pressure.  Not sure about some of the other stuff you mentioned.

Best get several opinions and try different things before going the surgery route.  I know several people who've had spinal fusing...real mixed bag of results.  SOme pain reilief, but serious reduction in range o fmotion and overall quality of life in a few cases.

Really do oyur research and don't rush into anything.

Good lcuk.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## xJOHNx (Oct 24, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I see the specialist soon, but from what the family doc said I have calcification of the ligaments between the vertabrae, bulging discs and spurs...all on the inside which is putting pressure on a nerve that causes my right hand to go numb.
> 
> ...does that sound bad?
> 
> Oh yeah, and my neck hurts. LOL



That's a good mix up.. get several opinions, cause fusing should really be the last thing they do to your vertebrae.. Especially the neck

get well soon


----------

